# License plate screw size



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

The dealer put stupid large screws on the temp plate when they put it on and cranked them down on top of that. One of the holes already cracked on the side. I am wondering if anyone knows the proper screw size for the license plate. I have spacers on the cover right now cause they are too long. I am going to check with the dealer this week to see what they have or say, but thought maybe someone here already dealt with this issue. Thanks.


----------

